# Tips on how to intentionally fade and draw the ball



## GolfFan (Oct 6, 2007)

If you learn to purposefully control your draw and fades, it can really help your game out. Here's an article I found that explains how to do it in relatively simple terms:
Adding Fades and Draws to Your Golf Game Will Shave Strokes Off Your Round - Associated Content


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Hey I know a way to fade the ball, all you have to do is buy a Taylormade r7 draw. 
After buying that I still can't get off the right side of the course. I sware that my swing path is straight too.


----------



## GolfFan (Oct 6, 2007)

Interesting. Do you fade your other clubs as well? Or do you feel the R7 "draw" is a misnomer. If you're swinging on a straight path, maybe you need to move the ball a tad up in your stance?


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Well most of my other clubs are straight. I'm kinda mad because the guy said it should straighten out my ball flight and it doesn't so its pretty much a waste of money. I am going to take it back into Nevada bobs and tell him that I the slices are just as bad as my other driver, and ask him to watch my swing and see if he can find something wrong. If not I'm just going to get my money back. I'll try moving the ball up in my stance like you said. I know I shouldn't rely on clubs to make my game better, but I thought it would at least help a little. Thanks for your help. Maybe someone else could comment to.

EDIT: You guys don't think the loft of the club would have anything to do w/ it? It is a 9.0 loft.


----------



## GolfFan (Oct 6, 2007)

It's possible - if you're using a 9.0 it will definitely have more spin. If you go to a 9.5, 10.0 or 10.5, it should fade less due to less spin. However, you may not get the same distance as your 9.0. You may also want to check your grip. If your grip is a bit on the weak side (meaning right hand is too far over on the top of your left hand) that can create a fade too; you can correct this by rotating your right hand slightly counter-clockwise so that it feels more under your left hand. However, this may not be your issue - bottom line: there are a ton of things that affect the golf swing!


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

When you can alter your finish to create the shot.. that's when I'll call you a player.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

GolfFan said:


> It's possible - if you're using a 9.0 it will definitely have more spin. If you go to a 9.5, 10.0 or 10.5, it should fade less due to less spin. However, you may not get the same distance as your 9.0. You may also want to check your grip. If your grip is a bit on the weak side (meaning right hand is too far over on the top of your left hand) that can create a fade too; you can correct this by rotating your right hand slightly counter-clockwise so that it feels more under your left hand. However, this may not be your issue - bottom line: there are a ton of things that affect the golf swing!


Well I don't think that I could lose anymore distance than I am now, slicing. Well I'll see what the pros say after seeing my swing.


----------



## kingrickyfowler (Oct 10, 2007)

Listen moving the ball further up in your stance will just cause you to push the ball to the right more. The fundamental key is your angle of attack through the golf ball. Releasing down the line is the difference between hitting slices and draws.


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

The primer is practically identical to what Jack Niclaus wrote in Golf My Way. It works to an extent. sometimes you have to aim the clubface a little left of the target if your fading the ball a good bit (ie. around trees). Same for a bigger draw.

Please do not confuse this primer as a cure to your slice. Fades and draws should only be added when you can repeatedly hit the ball straight.

BT


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

RingerPro said:


> When you can alter your finish to create the shot.. that's when I'll call you a player.


I see this mentioned a lot and I always have the same question. In order to alter your finish, don't you have to alter your swing?

And, if you alter your swing and the swing happens before the finish, then why do you say "Alter your finish"? Why not "Alter your swing".

Just curious.

BT


----------



## e.ktech (Oct 12, 2007)

To draw the ball grip tighter with your right hand, to fade grip tighter with your left. Also an open stance, left foot a few inches behind right foot for rightys, can create a fade


----------



## BogeyXL (Oct 28, 2007)

e.ktech said:


> Also an open stance, left foot a few inches behind right foot for rightys, can create a fade


Excellent.

Someone also mentioned that shaping your shots should only take place once you've established a consistent, proper golf swing. It's good to practice shaping shots, but you won't get the full benefit and reliability of shaped shots unless you've established a sound consistent golf swing.

I won't advocate in relying on buying new club/equipment to correct bad swings. If you have the money to spend and would like to get more from your game, see an instructor.

Fades and draws can be done in a few different ways. One is as noted above, the other as written in the article; while others may find angling the clubhead direction relative to the target at the top of the swing may also give you the desired result - while more powerful, it's a bit harder to become proficient with.

Slices happen when you cut the ball on impact. This happens when the the swing results in an outside-in path. Either your right elbow is hinging out and making you drop your elbows on the down swing, or your torso has gone ahead of the swing (you moved passed forward of the original address plane). Both are easily corrected.

Keep your swing comfortably compact, relax, and swing through the ball.

Have fun out there.


----------

